# is there a log lift option for DHT 22-ton splitter?



## twd000 (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking at a Dirty Hand Tools 22-ton splitter.  Is there a log lift option for getting those larger rounds into horizontal position?  I like the manual lift I see on the kinetic splitters, just a simple long lever arm.  Also looks like it can be used as a work table of sorts to queue up 5-6 smaller rounds.  Would like to avoid custom fabricating something; I have enough projects!


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 10, 2018)

twd000 said:


> Looking at a Dirty Hand Tools 22-ton splitter.  Is there a log lift option for getting those larger rounds into horizontal position?  I like the manual lift I see on the kinetic splitters, just a simple long lever arm.  Also looks like it can be used as a work table of sorts to queue up 5-6 smaller rounds.  Would like to avoid custom fabricating something; I have enough projects!




It tilts to vertical so you don't need to lift anything. Rounds stay on the ground while you split.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 10, 2018)

No log lift that I've seen.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> It tilts to vertical so you don't need to lift anything. Rounds stay on the ground while you split.



I've never used the vertical option - seems like it would not be very ergonomic to be working on the ground, trying to move 300-lb rounds into position.  Even a simple ramp would let me get the rounds onto the beam in horizontal position.  I see a local guy renting a splitter - I may try it out in vertical position and see if it works for me.  

Also, I notice the 22-ton unit has been replaced by a 25-ton model.  Are the specs otherwise the same, as far as cycle time, etc?


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 10, 2018)

As to the vertical splitting I do most of the work from a chair and use my knees to help maneuver the rounds.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 10, 2018)

I do not think so. The very small problem with adding a lift to the V/H splitters would be the need for a support under the beam to prevent the WHOLE unit from tipping over.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 10, 2018)

Lol power tilt. Leaving it hitched would be an easy fix for it but it looked like it almost went sideways also. Hope he had a garage door open while he was running it.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 10, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Lol power tilt. Leaving it hitched would be an easy fix for it but it looked like it almost went sideways also. Hope he had a garage door open while he was running it.



It's a very inspirational video. All he needs is a center stand or like you said, leave it hitched to the vehicle. It's a simple design just about anyone could add to their H/V unit.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 11, 2018)

I like the simple design of the manual log lift attachment that comes with the Split Second


Just a 6 foot long lever arm, no extra hydraulic cylinder, no cables and pulleys. Why aren't other manufacturers copying this simple robust design? Specs list 180 lb limit. What diameter of an 18" long oak round would that be?

I wonder if I could adapt it to fasten to a DHT beam?


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 12, 2018)

twd000 said:


> I've never used the vertical option - seems like it would not be very ergonomic to be working on the ground, trying to move 300-lb rounds into position.  Even a simple ramp would let me get the rounds onto the beam in horizontal position.  I see a local guy renting a splitter - I may try it out in vertical position and see if it works for me.
> 
> Also, I notice the 22-ton unit has been replaced by a 25-ton model.  Are the specs otherwise the same, as far as cycle time, etc?


It actually works very well...some split all their wood this way while sitting on a short round or milk crate.
Myself, I only split vertical when I tow the splitter to where I'm cutting, use it to half or quarter the rounds so they can be loaded in the truck. When I get home I setup next to the wood pile, split right off the back of the truck. 
A little tip, put a scrap piece of 2 x 4-6-8 (whatever) in front of the splitter beam "foot", this will help keep the large rounds vertical and parallel with the beam so you don't have to hold it until the wedge meets the wood.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 12, 2018)

These lifts and that Gorillabac are pretty nice.  Using the vertical mode on the smaller splitters really isn't that bad.  I've made up a big sheet of wood that I use to slide the monsters on.  I'm 6'3, and it's not that bad if you only do it for a while. 

Big rounds are a pain no matter what, but going vertical is a lot faster than that Gorilla system, especially if you're working alone.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 12, 2018)

DodgyNomad said:


> These lifts and that Gorillabac are pretty nice.  Using the vertical mode on the smaller splitters really isn't that bad.  I've made up a big sheet of wood that I use to slide the monsters on.  I'm 6'3, and it's not that bad if you only do it for a while. Big rounds are a pain no matter what, but going vertical is a lot faster than that Gorilla system, especially if you're working alone.





I agree. I actually prefer big wood over smaller wood. Sitting on a round splitting vertical is much easier on my back vs lifting a ton of smaller stuff up to the horizontal table. That winch contraption looks like a pita but a nice hydraulic lift table looks like it would be much easier and faster.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 12, 2018)

yeah the GorrilaBac looks really kluge-y.  I could flake off 3-4 perimeter pieces with the Fiskars faster than I could attach the screw and winch it up the in the air.  Also having that size round swinging around in the air is a potentially dangerous pinch point situation when it comes down.  

I think the vertical split option should be fairly painless to get large rounds into 1/4's, esp if I can use my pickaroon from standing position to get them into place.  Then flip back up to horizontal to finish them.


----------



## Dobish (Sep 12, 2018)

i have used the vertical method for quite a few of the bigger pieces. I prefer the horizontal method, but it is nice to be able to switch, get them in a manageable size, then split them horizontally. 

I have been very happy with the dht 22. It looks like they still have them for sale... a few different engine styles.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 12, 2018)

I remember seeing a youtube video of a homemade lift table that used an electric winch for power. Cant find now it but it was very interesting the way it worked.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 12, 2018)

To answer my own question, the manual log lift that sells with the Split Second model (for an extra $400) lists 180 lb weight limit, which requires 50 lbs of downforce.  At 65 lbs/ cubic foot for wet red oak, 180 lbs is an 18" diameter x 18" long round.  Not huge, but something I would need to noodle down or split vertically before lifting it up on the beam.

https://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Split-Second-45-0507/p50939.html

I wonder why they didn't double it to, say 360 lb capacity, which would require 100 lb of downforce.  Risk of tipover?  360 lbs is a 26" diamter red oak round, which covers a wide range of potential scenarios, while leaving out the true monsters.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I remember seeing a youtube video of a homemade lift table that used an electric winch for power. Cant find now it but it was very interesting the way it worked.




I stayed up late last night streaming YouTube videos of homemade log lifts.  Some truly ingenious and stout inventions out there, from hydraulic, to electric winch, hand winch, ramps, etc.  Was hoping I could just buy an aftermarket lifter, because while I can build anything out of wood, I don't own a welder or have any metalworking experience.


----------



## twd000 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dobish said:


> i have used the vertical method for quite a few of the bigger pieces. I prefer the horizontal method, but it is nice to be able to switch, get them in a manageable size, then split them horizontally.
> 
> I have been very happy with the dht 22. It looks like they still have them for sale... a few different engine styles.



good to hear another positive review.  Which is the desirable engine?  This listing just says "Reliable DHT 196cc 6.5 HP engine" 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/22-Ton-Hal...al-Log-Splitter-Dirty-Hand-Tools/292174528869


----------



## Dobish (Sep 12, 2018)

it looks like they have the Kohler and their own line of engine as well. Not sure about their engines, but the Kohler has been kicking for a while on mine.

The DHT stuff is great, and their service is fantastic. I picked my unit up from their factory here in CO. I have a heavy duty string trimmer from them too...


----------



## twd000 (Sep 12, 2018)

alright I'll look for the Kohler engine; the other one says "Loncin" which I've never heard of

is the 25-ton splitter just the new version of the 22-ton splitter?  Seems like the specs are very close, but same engine and "slightly" slower cycle time?


----------



## Dobish (Sep 12, 2018)

I think the 22 and the 27 had the same specs (27 was just slower) and the 25 and the 30 were the same spec (again, 30 was just slower).

The 22 has been more than enough for all of the elm I have thrown at it. The nice thing about these engines is they are cheap if you need to replace them. You can pick up a harbor freight engine (predator) for less than $200 if it craps out on you.  Not that it is ideal, but could work if needed.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 13, 2018)

This Rugged Made lift is back in stock. You could mod it to fit your specific unit. Like 4x4 tractors, I would want a log lift for a horizontal splitter.

https://www.ruggedmade.com/parts/sp...MI8tC91t243QIVjCSGCh1SzwP2EAQYAyABEgKKGfD_BwE


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 14, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> This Rugged Made lift is back in stock. You could mod it to fit your specific unit. Like 4x4 tractors, I would want a log lift for a horizontal splitter.
> 
> https://www.ruggedmade.com/parts/sp...MI8tC91t243QIVjCSGCh1SzwP2EAQYAyABEgKKGfD_BwE




My problem is now you're into it for about $600 after you do all the mods and upgrades.  Your splitter is now heavier, harder to move, and more stuff in the way.  I just don't find tipping them vertically to be that difficult or inefficient when I need to.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

DodgyNomad said:


> My problem is now you're into it for about $600 after you do all the mods and upgrades.  Your splitter is now heavier, harder to move, and more stuff in the way.  I just don't find tipping them vertically to be that difficult or inefficient when I need to.



I was just offering an option for the op. I agree with you about the additional investment and weight. One would be better selling their unit and just purchasing the Rugged Made 22T push through with lift for $1500

https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...-lift-48-563-322-rt06ec-13-225-150-ll-ct.html

I get what you said about just using the vertical unit and sitting or kneeling. For me, I am much stronger at a height equal or above the waist. I really struggle below that height and would need to work on my knees.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 15, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> I was just offering an option for the op. I agree with you about the additional investment and weight. One would be better selling their unit and just purchasing the Rugged Made 22T push through with lift for $1500
> 
> https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...-lift-48-563-322-rt06ec-13-225-150-ll-ct.html
> 
> I get what you said about just using the vertical unit and sitting or kneeling. For me, I am much stronger at a height equal or above the waist. I really struggle below that height and would need to work on my knees.




I like that setup, lot of machine for the money.  That's the cheapest I've seen one with a log lift on it.  Pretty cool.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Sep 15, 2018)

Reading the specs on that machine, states only for splitting wood 18" and under.  I don't need a log lift for stuff that small.  

I'd like to work with one or at least check one out up close.  In theory and in pictures, it looks like a great buy.  Sadly, I'm usually very disappointed in the quality of these lower end Chinese tools.  

I'm no high roller, and don't pretend to be.  But a lot of this generation of lower priced equipment ends up being so crappy, I'd rather spend the extra money and get something better that I know will last and I won't have to work on and can enjoy while I'm using it.   

Stuff like that 75$ motor that it comes with doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Reelax27 (Sep 15, 2018)

Search "Gorillabac" on this site. I have posted a review on the Gorillabac log lifter. I actually have the same splitter you have (DH 22 Ton). After speaking with the owner of Gorillabac- DH 22 ton log splitters come in different configurations. You will need to go on the Gorillabac website and download the owners manual to check on the dimensions of the web on your splitter.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

DodgyNomad said:


> Reading the specs on that machine, states only for splitting wood 18" and under.  I don't need a log lift for stuff that small.
> 
> I'd like to work with one or at least check one out up close.  In theory and in pictures, it looks like a great buy.  Sadly, I'm usually very disappointed in the quality of these lower end Chinese tools.
> 
> ...



I think the 18" max log is only for the 4-way wedge adapter. I agree, I can pick up 18 inch logs ALMOST all day long.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

Reelax27 said:


> Search "Gorillabac" on this site. I have posted a review on the Gorillabac log lifter. I actually have the same splitter you have (DH 22 Ton). After speaking with the owner of Gorillabac- DH 22 ton log splitters come in different configurations. You will need to go on the Gorillabac website and download the owners manual to check on the dimensions of the web on your splitter.



I shopped these before as an alternative to building my lift. I think it is a great product but I finally decided to build a lift due to my circumstances.  I use whatever the good Lord gives me. The wood I use is almost always deteriorated and can be dead standing, DS and punky, or fallen and/or punky. I would not feel secure using a screw fastener or tongs to lift the deteriorated rounds I cannot lift myself. I feel very secure behind the beam on the other side of the platform. Add all my circumstances to a slow cable speed and it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Reelax27 (Sep 15, 2018)

Yea, that makes sense.

I am very lucky in that all my wood is procured for free from friends and neighbors that have very large oak, ash, walnut and hickory trees.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

Reelax27 said:


> Yea, that makes sense.
> 
> I am very lucky in that all my wood is procured for free from friends and neighbors that have very large oak, ash, walnut and hickory trees.



Do you use the Gorillabac with your splitter? IMO, and with a few exceptions, almost any splitter is better than doing it by hand. I have never used a lift-platform before, besides a tractor bucket, and it has given my a totally new perspective regarding this task and using more of the machine to accomplish the splitting tasks.


----------



## Jazzberry (Sep 15, 2018)

VirginiaIron said:


> Do you use the Gorillabac with your splitter? IMO, and with a few exceptions, almost any splitter is better than doing it by hand. I have never used a lift-platform before, besides a tractor bucket, and it has given my a totally new perspective regarding this task and using more of the machine to accomplish the splitting tasks.



A tractor with a bucket would eliminate all the guess work except for the money part.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

twd000 said:


> I like the simple design of the manual log lift attachment that comes with the Split Second
> 
> 
> Just a 6 foot long lever arm, no extra hydraulic cylinder, no cables and pulleys. Why aren't other manufacturers copying this simple robust design? Specs list 180 lb limit. What diameter of an 18" long oak round would that be?
> ...




I saw this earlier and for some reason I thought you were talking about the cables Gorillabac system.

I do not see why it cannot be adapted for other splitters.

Here is a link. I am impressed AND, the framing does not sound tinny.



https://www.ebay.com/i/331620481610...0%26rvr_ts%3Ddfd2dd591650ab1de8c331c3fff45df8


----------



## twd000 (Sep 15, 2018)

Yeah sorry for the confusion i was watching YouTube on my phone and posted the wrong link

I like that Split Second manual log lift. Nothing  to break or fail as long as you keep it under the weight limit. Simple 6 foot lever arm. Doubles as a work table to queue up 5-6 smaller rounds.Removes with a couple pins. Wonder if i could pay a local welder to make a version with 350 pound capacity...?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

twd000 said:


> Yeah sorry for the confusion i was watching YouTube on my phone and posted the wrong link
> 
> I like that Split Second manual log lift. Nothing  to break or fail as long as you keep it under the weight limit. Simple 6 foot lever arm. Removes with a couple pins. Wonder if i could pay a local welder to make a version with 350 pound capacity...?



I think most hydraulic lifts limit the weight to 500 pounds. This sounds like a good idea.

According to this calculator, an 18 inch x 24 inch round of live oak is 310 pounds.

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 15, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> A tractor with a bucket would eliminate all the guess work except for the money part.



The tractor has its own problems and dangers. Working alone or having a helper that is not in sink. Then you have the cost per hour of running the additional equipment. 
I plumbed in a 3 point unit to sit on the ground so all I had to do was roll the round onto the beam. I would break it up to sizes I could handle. However, I found that setup and takedown added about two more hours, even with quick connects, if I did not leave the equipment at the staging area.


----------



## Reelax27 (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is my setup....


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 16, 2018)

Reelax27 said:


> Here is my setup....
> 
> View attachment 229644



There's nothing wrong with that setup. Nice and clean. Due to the air in your pump supply line, your oil might be low.


----------



## Reelax27 (Sep 18, 2018)

VirginiaIron,

Yes, you are spot on the oil level. 

I had just changed the oil and pulled the splitter out for the season. Apparently I hadn't stroked the hydraulic back and forth enough times as there was still a little bit of air in the system and the level was a touch low.

All fixed now.

Thanks


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 23, 2018)

I don’t think I’d like having someone other than myself running the ram when my hands are around the wedge.


----------



## Greg Calloway (Mar 14, 2019)

DodgyNomad said:


> Reading the specs on that machine, states only for splitting wood 18" and under.  I don't need a log lift for stuff that small.
> 
> I'd like to work with one or at least check one out up close.  In theory and in pictures, it looks like a great buy.  Sadly, I'm usually very disappointed in the quality of these lower end Chinese tools.
> 
> ...





We have a DH22 splitter and bought the GorillaBac Log lift and it works just as the many youtube demos show.  The DH is great and there is nothing cheap about the GB quality. I actually spoke to Lift Rite Log Company and found out the whole support frame is fabricated in the USA.   I recognize the winch is not, but it has been reliable and keeps the overall cost reasonable.   Maybe for an extra couple hundred the winch could be upgraded?   But, that would put it out of our price range.  We found them at https://www.gorillabac.com.  Our favorite video is http://www.youtube.com/c/GorillaBac-Log-Lift


----------



## The.Devo (Apr 10, 2019)

I just found this on another site and will be building it very soon.


----------

